# Lawrence Battersby



## JaneGrant (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello - I am trying to find the heirs of Lawrence Battersby deceased. He has left a small estate but did not leave a Will. I have been told that his brother, William Battersby, was a Chief Officer with Coes of Liverpool. Does anyone know the family? Any information however small can help me to trace heirs. I think that both Lawrence and William died without leaving any children, but there were several other brothers who may well have children. On Lawrence's death certificate his occupation was listed as a seaman. Did he work for Coe's as well? What can you tell me about the Battersbys? 

Many thanks
Jane


----------



## niggle (Aug 24, 2005)

Shipping company Coe Metcalfes was sold to James Fisher and Co in the Eighties. James Fishers are still very much active and are based in Barrow in Furness ***bria, a call to them may help if they still retain old records from Coes Metcalfe days.


----------



## JaneGrant (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello - thank you for the information. I will write to them. Jane


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Jane, if Lawrence was a seaman between 1918 and 1941, you should find his seaman records here : http://www.findmypast.co.uk/ go to MN Seamen Records.
This is a pay site, but does have details of next of kin and addresses together with some photos. Good luck with your search.

Taff


----------



## JaneGrant (Aug 30, 2011)

*more information*

I've since found out that William Battersby had several children and there are some descendants who are still living so they will inherit part of Lawrence Battersby's estate. I've now got to try and find the relatives of the other brothers to see if there are any more alive. Getting information from James Fisher & Co is proving to be a bit difficult but I will keep on trying. I think that other members of the family were also involved in some way or the other with shipping. There was Gerald, Arthur, James and Brian. I tried the MN Seaman Records, but no luck. Did anyone know any of these brothers?
Jane


----------



## JaneGrant (Aug 30, 2011)

*Lawrence Battersby deceased*

Just to let you know that I have now traced all relatives for Lawrence - to those of you who replied to my posting thank you so much for your help.
Regards - Jane


----------

